# Round over/ Beading Bits



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

I was taking inventory of my router bits with the intent to start a collection of good quality bits to use in my table and hand held routers. Two or three years back I bought a couple of cheap sets from Sears and another from Canadian Tire. In checking them out yesterday, I took a close look at the 1/2" round over and the 1/2" beading bit in the Mastercraft set and I can not see any difference. I know the difference between a rounded over edge and a beaded edge I have used these bits for both profiles by adjusting the router to achieve the desired profile. So the QUESTION is, IS there really a diference in the bits and if so, what is the difference.
kenny from Sundre


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Ken,
The profiles are pretty identical. The round over will give a smooth transition from the horizontal surface to the vertical surface. A beading profile will set the 1/4 round deeper with a small fillet at each end. As long as your cutter has right profile just a bearing change will give you both cuts from one bit.
Freud Beading Router Bit
Round Over/Beading Bit Set - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## Holbren (Dec 30, 2004)

The roundover bit should have a 1/2" diameter bearing and the beading bit 3/8" diameter bearing.

If you ever need to do beading and have a roundover with the right radius, just buy a new bearing.

A lot of the sets fill up with stuff just to fill up with stuff.


----------

